

How Bad Is News Corp.? - franze
http://www.adweek.com/print/133928

======
MaggieL
If Obama's DoJ is discussing RICOing News Corp, that's more of an indictment
of how broadly the RICO laws are applied then of News Corp.

~~~
ubernostrum
I'm not sure I see a problem with that; as I understand it, the point of RICO
was to make it easier to go after large/ongoing criminal operations and their
leaders. If it can be shown that an organization has done these things, why
not bring RICO into it?

------
crikli
I'm gonna get hammered for this, but this smacks more of a struggling
President that has it out for a (ridiculous) news organization that has it out
for him than a legitimate racketeering case.

~~~
raganwald
[http://raganwald.posterous.com/youre-probably-going-to-
downv...](http://raganwald.posterous.com/youre-probably-going-to-downvote-
this-but)

~~~
crikli
Your point is well made and I'll adopt this policy in the future.

That said, it's scary to say anything slightly negative about Obama without
wanting to try to cushion the expected blows.

